# Cookies im IFrame



## Fabian (8. Januar 2004)

Hi.

Ich möchte eine Seite via I-Frame in eine Webseite einbinden. Die eingebundene Webseite braucht Cookies (issn Shop). Wenn ich so auf die Seite gehe, werden die Cookies angenommen. Via I-Frame geht das allerdings nicht. Wie kann ich das fixen?

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## CThor (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo axess,

Das Problem ist eigentlich keins 
Ich habe eine Seite mit einerm Iframe in der Mitte, wo ich diverse PHP Scripte laufen habe (News, Forum usw.) 
Du musst dich dann einfach einmal im Iframe (Shop) einloggen und beim nächsten Besuch sollte es automatisch gehen.

Will heissen einfach nochmal ein cookie zulassen und gut ist.

Gruß
Peter


----------

